# I have great difficulty posting on this forum



## mrcunning (15 Dec 2013)

I have great difficulty posting on this forum and its getting rather frustrating..Its slow taking anything upto 5 mins to load up and when it does it mainly a blank white screen..
Im not sure if anyones having these problems but its not a enjoying experience and its getting to the stage where i delete my account.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2013)

mrcunning said:


> I have great difficulty posting on this forum and its getting rather frustrating..Its slow taking anything upto 5 mins to load up and when it does it mainly a blank white screen..
> Im not sure if anyones having these problems but its not a enjoying experience and its getting to the stage where i delete my account.




Definitely not having the problem you describe. And I would think if anyone else was then there would be a whole lot more complaints.


----------



## mrcunning (15 Dec 2013)

Having the sa


ianrauk said:


> Definitely not having the problem you describe. And I would think if anyone else was then there would be a whole lot more complaints.


been having the problem since day one,hence lack of posts


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2013)

mrcunning said:


> I have great difficulty posting on this forum and its getting rather frustrating..Its slow taking anything upto 5 mins to load up and when it does it mainly a blank white screen..
> Im not sure if anyones having these problems but its not a enjoying experience and its getting to the stage where i delete my account.



The server is very fast, is on a very fast connection at the datacentre, and can handle a lot of simultaneous requests, so I would expect this to be related to either your Internet connection or the device / computer you are using.

Are you using a phone, tablet, PC or laptop?

What phone / operation system; Windows, Mac, iOS, Android, etc.?

If a PC or laptop, what web browser are you using, for example; Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Chrome, etc.?

What sort of internet connection are you using; mobile 3G/4G, ADSL, Fibre broadband?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

Definitely not experiencing any problems with the speed of the site, even on a mobile connection it's reasonably quick.


----------



## Linford (15 Dec 2013)

Unplug your router/Modem and disconnect the wires for 20 minutes, reconnect and see if things improve. If not, look to change your DNS settings and see if that improves things.

Try these, they are Googles DNS settings 
Primary 8.8.8.8
Secondary 8.8.4.4 

If no improvement, then try these, they are the 'Open DNS' settings

Primary 208.67.220.220
Secondary 208.67.222.222


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Dec 2013)

no problems here apart from an occasional 404 not found error when I hit the top button.


----------



## mrcunning (16 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> The server is very fast, is on a very fast connection at the datacentre, and can handle a lot of simultaneous requests, so I would expect this to be related to either your Internet connection or the device / computer you are using.
> 
> Are you using a phone, tablet, PC or laptop?
> 
> ...




Right here goes,
pc.,windows, broadband 30 mps and browser is opera.The thing is every other forum/site i have no problems what so ever..this is the head scratching scenario im in..


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2013)

Could be ISP related. I use open DNS settings on my router as the AOL servers at the time I signed up were pants.

This site is fast, so the issue is at your end I am afraid.


----------



## mrcunning (16 Dec 2013)

seems quicker here at work..must be the opera browser?...still weird tho.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Dec 2013)

i've never had any such issues on this site in the hundreds of years ive been here...so yep...something is wrong your end i think...dunno what though.


----------



## mrcunning (16 Dec 2013)

I will have to abuse you all from work then...


----------



## Shaun (16 Dec 2013)

mrcunning said:


> seems quicker here at work..must be the opera browser?...still weird tho.



Try clearing your browser cache - there may be some old files in there that need refreshing:

http://help.opera.com/Windows/12.10/en/cache.html


----------



## mrcunning (16 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> Try clearing your browser cache - there may be some old files in there that need refreshing:
> 
> http://help.opera.com/Windows/12.10/en/cache.html



I will give it a spin mate..hopefully ill be right back on track.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Dec 2013)

If you are using a Windoze PC why are you using Opera? Try Chrome or Firefox.

Alan...


----------



## mrcunning (17 Dec 2013)

running like a dream,im still convinced it was shaun slowing down my comp somehow..


----------



## musa (17 Dec 2013)

Poor hamster


----------



## HorTs (17 Dec 2013)

I have great difficulty posting do but that's because I never have anything good to say.


----------



## icky (17 Dec 2013)

No problem with the forum can only think its perhaps your modem or your browser that's running slow


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Dec 2013)

I have never had the problem you described. I think it is at your end rather than the CycleChat end.

Steve


----------



## mcshroom (17 Dec 2013)

I have had issues with not being able to load the rich-text editor on the work computer, so stick to using the simpler plain text version. That may work for others who see a white box where the reply box should be.

It does make using smileys a little more dificult, however, as you need to learn the actual codes for them


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Dec 2013)

2826051 said:


> Is this a response to mrcunning or horTs?



Sorry, Reply to mrcunning.

Steve


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2013)

2826071 said:


> Smilies are of the devil.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Dec 2013)

2826071 said:


> Smilies are of the devil.


----------

